
November, autumn and year-to-date were all hottest on record for Earth: NOAA - vallesmarineris
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-weather-gang/wp/2015/12/17/november-autumn-and-year-to-date-were-all-hottest-on-record-for-earth-noaa-says/
======
DrScump
Funny how they would make this claim before Autumn was even over.

